# Concord Grapes/Blessed



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone let me pick a 5 gal bucket of Concord Grapes. Thank You God! Besides jelly and drying what can I do? Also, anyone got an easy Concord grape jelly recipe?


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of recipes for those Concord Grapes.



Grape Jam

This is from the Ball Blue Book. This yields about 7-9 half pints of jam.

Ingredients

2 qts. stemmed Concord grapes
6 c. sugar

Separate pulp from skins of grapes. Chop skins in a food blender or chopper. Cook skins gently 15 to 20 minutes, adding only enough water to prevent sticking (about Â½ cup). Cook pulp without water until soft; sees should start to separate out of pulp (about 10-15 minutes); press through a sieve or food mill to remove seeds. Combine pulp, skins and sugar. Bring slowly to boiling, stirring occasionally until sugar dissolves. Cook rapidly almost to jellying point, about 20 minutes.
As mixture thickens, stir frequently to prevent sticking. Pour, boiling hot, into hot jars, leaving Â¼ inch head space. Adjust caps. Process 15 minutes in boiling water bath. 


Grape Pie

I had an overabundance of grapes a couple years back. I had no idea of what to do with them all. I had already made 70 jars of grape jam. I stumbled on this pie in the Best of Amish Cooking by Phyllis Pellman Good and combined it with a recipe I found on www.allrecipes.com that was submitted by Terri. This is what I came up with. It makes 8 servings.

Ingredients

3-4 Â½ cups grapes
Â¾ cup sugar
Â¼ cup flour
1 tablespoon tapioca
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon butter
1 disc pie dough

Topping
Â½ cup quick oats
Â½ cup packed brown sugar
Â¼ cup all purpose flour
Â¼ cup butter

Stem grapes, wash, drain and squeeze from skins. Chop skins and set aside. Simmer pulp for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and immediately put through a food press or strainer to separate seeds. Discard seeds. 

Stir pulp and skins together. Blend in sugar Â¼ cup flour, tapioca, lemon juice and 1 tablespoon butter.

Roll out pie dough to fit 9 inch pie pan and place in pan. Spoon grape mixture into pie shell.

Combine topping ingredients until it resembles a coarse crumble. Sprinkle over pie. Bake at 425 degrees F for 10 minutes. Reduce to 350 degrees F and bake an additional 30 minutes.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do I have to use that much sugar?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I just made "Easy Grape Juice in a Jar"

Put ~1 cup of grapes in a quart jar. Add 1/4 cup of sugar. Pour boiling water on top. BWB for 15 minutes. Let sit for 2 months before drinking.

The "hardest" part was getting 7 quarts of boiling water. Too much for my tea kettle. And hard to pour out of my stock pot.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Do I have to use that much sugar?


It depends on the pectin you use. Follow the directions that come with your pectin.

With jelly, you will need a jelly bag. DO NOT squish the grapes in the jelly bag, just let it drip by itself.

Also, put the grape juice in the refrigerator 12-24 hours and strain it through the jelly bag again. Trataric (sp) crystals will form in the juice. If you don't let the juice sit and strain it, your jelly will be more brownish instead of that pretty purple.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I would just eat them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I put a bunch of grapes in the bottom of a qrt jar, half cup sugar, fill with water and process for 30min. The kids love homemade grape juice.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Add sugar to Concord juice? My daughter took a drink of the juice from our grapes. She told me I put too much sugar in it. I told her, I didn't put ANY sugar in it. Don't need to, it's that sweet.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Yldrosie said:


> Add sugar to Concord juice? My daughter took a drink of the juice from our grapes. She told me I put too much sugar in it. I told her, I didn't put ANY sugar in it. Don't need to, it's that sweet.


Your grapes must be sweeter than mine. Mine tasted a bit sour when I ate a few. So I put 1/4 cup of sugar per jar - both to add some sweetness and to help with preserving.


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

The grape Jam recipe came from Ball Blue Book. Since no pectin is added, I won't lessen the amount of sugar added. It seems like a lot of sugar but the jam maintains a good grape-y flavor.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Years ago, when I made grape juice, it was just the 1 cup of grapes, and hot water, and then process. I could barely wait till a month was up before test testing. I never added sugar till after I opened the jar and it was as needed. If not needed, I did not add any. 
When we have the OWB running, I will have all the HOT water I can use and then some. It will be hot water. I doubt I will have to boil it.
I am planning on getting some grapes this year, so I can make some juice. Just have to find a place to go pick them at the right price and make it worth my time and gas. 
I got some old wire bail jars, that I want to try out again. A jar is a jar.
I will save my standard wide mouth jars for other projects


----------

